# Pics of my Classic!



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Enjoy!


































Here is a ass shot with my new B14 GReddy muffler.









Here is a rolling shot!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i mentioned on the sr20 boards... its FLAWLESS! very nice work on it


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I knew I saw that car somewhere before.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I am so in love with that ride!!!!!just perfect :thumbup:
I've seen those emblems on some Sentras here...what does it mean?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

*HOLY SHIZZNIT!!*

The emblem is from the Silvia i believe. The 5th pic down, :wtf: That tailpipe is HUGE, you could fit a soccer ball in there, AWESOME:cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the emblem I believe is from the Japanese version of the sentra, the Sunny.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*]v[-bLeM*

it looks just like the lightning bolt for the silvia's... 
where can i get ahold of one of those emblems?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

love the car, except for that big, shiny soup can where the exaust pipe is supposed to be.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: ]v[-bLeM*



StevenLK said:


> *it looks just like the lightning bolt for the silvia's...
> where can i get ahold of one of those emblems? *



listen to my boy james ...

he's sportin' a jdm "Sunny" grille... w/ the sunny "S"


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the way you kept the body with a stock-like appearance, not too gaudy... great job, I wish I had a classic. -James


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there a too clean?
I need my car paint to look like that.
Stupid florida sun.

Seth

P.S. You don't happen to know how much your rims weigh do you? Also where'd you get them?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Woah...that car looks really good. That Greddy exhaust looks huge on the car tho..but then I have a HKS exhuast on my B13.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet!! good work 
:banana:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: ]v[-bLeM*



whiteb14 said:


> *listen to my boy james ...
> 
> he's sportin' a jdm "Sunny" grille... w/ the sunny "S" *



...so, where can i purchase such an item?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

dayum that looks good. SOO clean, I love red cars with black rims. NICE job dude!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

what is it with you people in florida and your bad ass se-r's? love the car man!


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

very nice job, one of the finest i have seen.


----------

